# moss ID please



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

can you tell what kind of moss is this:









was collected in a central partof mexico


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Difficult, there are many options, once more a case for bryologists... In what kind of habitat did it occur? Is it a terrestrial moss?


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

it was totally submersed.
besides another friend sent me this pic of a plant he bought...
i wonder if it is aquatic:


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The 2nd plant looks like a Lilaeopsis species. 
When the moss was totally submersed in a permanent or at least semi-permanent water, it is surely an aquatic moss. Maybe it will thrive in the tank. Central Mexico: Was it on higher, cooler elevations? Flowing or standing water?
As I've already recommended other people with unknown mosses from the wild, You could sample some shoots, dry (not press) them and keep them in an envelope or similar, with informations when and where the moss was found etc. Then it could be sent to a bryologist / an expert for Mexican mosses when one is found.


----------

